# طريقة كشف الكو ادمن في البالتوك



## holiness (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا .. 

قد عانى بعض الاخوة من تجسس الكو ادمن على رومات البرايفت في البالتوك و بالاخص في اجتماعات الادمن .. او اجتماعات بين الاخوة لخدمة ما او لموضوع خاص 

الان اقدم لكم الطريقة .. 

الكل يعرف ان الكو ادمن له خاصية الدخول للرومات بـ ( انفزبل ) 
ولكي تكتشف دخول الكو ادمن الى غرفة البرايفت افتح برنامج الدكتور بي سي للترحيب بالزوار او اي برنامج ثاني 
ولما يدخل الكو ادمن الى روم البرايفت سيكشفه البرنامج بكل سهولة .. ​


----------

